# I am absolutely speechless...



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

So a little background first...

Lenny (Team Fuente), had commented on my review of the WOAM and suggested that I should age a few for a couple years. He then proceeded to ask for my address, so I had been expecting something in the mail and been doing this :woohoo: for the last couple of days.

Turns out, he forget to mention that it was not a bomb...not even a warhead...but a MOAB!










I knew I was in trouble as soon as I picked up this LARGE priority box.










Inside were a couple of instructions.










Not one, not two, but FIVE 2+ year old WOAMs! :dr










An entire BOX of WOAMs!!!! I am flabbergasted by this point. It's going to be a LONGGG two years to wait for this box of candy. :hail:










But the pain isn't even over :spank: :kicknuts:










A mountain of Gurkha Red Dragons! :shocked:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

A fiver of RP Edge Maduros










Another fiver of RP Vintage 1992s










Some Le Aroma De Cubas and a VSG!










A Camacho Triple Maduro, Punch Gran Puro, Ashton ESG, and my first CC! A Romeo Y Julieta EL Prominente Tubo!










Some more delicious looking gars that I've never heard of, but I can't wait to try! I'll need to research a bit for these bad boys.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

An AF Between the Lines! An Opus X Fuente Fuente! Padron Anni. 1926! Padron 1964 45th!










And the beating STILL isn't over. Your eyes aren't deceiving you. That is actually a 1964, another 1964 45th, a 1926 40th, a 1926 80th, and ANOTHER 1926!










And a final picture of all the carnage and devastation that Lenny has inflicted upon me.

I'm not a very eloquently worded person, but this extreme act of generosity will never be forgotten. I am speechless, I have never received a gift as generous as this.

It really shows that there still is hope left in this evil world of ours. I'm not quite sure how I will ever repay such a wonderful deed, but I will try.

Lenny (and anyone else for that matter), if you ever have a chance and you're around Atlanta...stop on by for a smoke or three. :smoke:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Who is this lenny guy, Holy shit!!!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Holy balls!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Dylan and Jesus Team Fuente yoou did good bro, wow I don't say wow alot but wow 

Enjoy brother you got a lot of puffing gold in them thar boxes. wow

Dammit I can't give Team Fuente RG I gave out to much hit tis guy that was very generous!
oh Please!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Warren if you read this are you thinking what im thinking? lol


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

woah.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

WOW!! What did you do to piss him off??


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Hey Warren if you read this are you thinking what im thinking? lol


'm not warren but pm me what? you have to answer my pm anyway.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I'm still in shock from this. My gratitude can not be expressed with words.

I will enjoy every last minute of the hours, days, months, and years of pure smoking bliss :smoke:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

:scared: mg: :faint: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: !!! :clap2:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

DeeSkank said:


> A fiver of RP Edge Maduros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw those RPs have 2-3 years on them:mrgreen:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Enjoy!......Im sure you new mail man or lady will be nice:clap2:
my condolences to your mail box! better tell usps to be more careful!:fear:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

MOther of Bombs thats an awesome hit


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> Enjoy!......Im sure you new mail man or lady will be nice:clap2:
> my condolences to your mail box! better tell usps to be more careful!:fear:


BTW who are you where did you come from and will you be my friend. ROLFLMAO Just kidding great hit, wow just wow


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Soooo who is this Team Fuente? A rather interesting character I must say. Def going to have to try a few of these Fuente sticks.

Either way, a very nice gesture Team Fuente managed to pull off. Not sure how you can top some of those cigars. I don't even know what half of them are, but I know enough that some of those sticks are quality smokes. Enjoy.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> Enjoy!......Im sure you new mail man or lady will be nice:clap2:
> my condolences to your mail box! better tell usps to be more careful!:fear:


I will enjoy each and every last one of these great cigars! Thanks so much man, I really really can't thank you enough.

If you ever need a favor that I can help with, anything man, just let me know. I know I'll never be able to make up for this awesome gift, but I'll do what I can.

Now the question is...what to smoke?! :smoke:

I'm definitely digging into one of the WOAMs tonight and maybe the VSG? But now you've got me thinking of one of those Rockys. Hmmm :hungry:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Soooo who is this Team Fuente? A rather interesting character I must say. Def going to have to try a few of these Fuente sticks.
> 
> Either way, a very nice gesture Team Fuente managed to pull off. Not sure how you can top some of those cigars. I don't even know what half of them are, but I know enough that some of those sticks are quality smokes. Enjoy.


The WOAM is many of our favorites a very good cigar usually hard to get by the box and sometimes in singles.

The rp's are a good cigar one I always fall back on and with a couple years they are even better. I could go on but the dude hit him dard several hundred + in cigars and just wow


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

HA HA I was looking at his pictures and I didint even realize I wrote my little bs note on the paper my tat pork tenderloins came in. That just made me giggle!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh that white banded jose siejas! try that one im not a super huge Altadis smoker but thats one of my top five favorite stics!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> Oh that white banded jose siejas! try that one im not a super huge Altadis smoker but thats one of my top five favorite stics!!!


Sounds like a winner! :tu

I'm about to light up one of the WOAMs, and hopefully the GF will leave me alone long enough to get a second stogie in tonight!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

jeez.... Christmas came early for you my friend and it looks like you must have been very good... enjoy the great gold you have there and to lenny..... you are a wicked man.... make a guy think he knows what he is in for and destroy him... i must say i love it...


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy HELL! That is an awesome sight!!! I have never had the WOAM They dont stock them here. Might have to order a few now.(when I have some cash) 

Good HIT!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

kRaZe15 said:


> jeez.... Christmas came early for you my friend and it looks like you must have been very good... enjoy the great gold you have there and to lenny..... you are a wicked man.... make a guy think he knows what he is in for and destroy him... i must say i love it...


This is like all the Christmas's of my life packed into one!

I just heated up one of the WOAMs. All is well in the world :smoke:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Dear Santa Clause,

Please understand that I will no longer be asking you for gifts!!!!!!

Dear Lenny,

Could you please put me at the top of you Christmas list this year????



:jaw: :smoke:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Never seen such a bomb with that much power behind it...NUCLEAR!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> This is like all the Christmas's of my life packed into one!
> 
> I just heated up one of the WOAMs. All is well in the world :smoke:


WOW.

It is amazing what a couple of years have done for this stick.

The flavors are still just as smooth and rich and complex, but the edges are rounded off.
I've never had a cigar this complex. I swear the flavors are changing while I'm exhaling.
The draw is sublime and the amount of smoke is phenomenal!
The finish is better than I remember, in between puffs it's like a big hunk of Godiva chocolate is just melting in my mouth.

And this is ROTT from the longgg trip from AZ!

These are my favorite smoke that I've had so far, I love em love em love em!! :whoo:

Oh god. 2012 seems so far away! :jaw:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

I expect a comparison of a fresh woam to one with age Stat!:mrgreen:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

People, bombard the hell out of Lenny with some RG.

Puff is being mean and won't let me give him anymore! :laugh:



Team Fuente said:


> I expect a comparison of a fresh woam to one with age Stat!


Aye aye captain! I'll give them a chance to settle in after the journey, and them I'll smoke em' back to back :tu

EDIT: The order will be fresh then aged though. I feel like I'm gonna be disappointed with the freshies now!

This is so delicious. I'm having to stop myself from biting a nice, hefty chunk out of it :bounce:

Thank you so much Lenny :hug: :bowdown:lol


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Team Fuente said:


> I expect a comparison of a fresh woam to one with age Stat!:mrgreen:


oops look like you already took care of that


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Dear Santa Clause,
> 
> Please understand that I will no longer be asking you for gifts!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ray:ray::mrgreen::mrgreen:In time my friend. ive been lurking in the deepest part of this pond and I think im ready to attack:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Dylan, You are a very lucky man!!!

Lenny, That was fantastic! I've never seen a bomb like that!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

EricF said:


> Dylan, You are a very lucky man!!!
> 
> Lenny, That was fantastic! I've never seen a bomb like that!!!


You would think I won a Grammy if you saw me right now!

I'm like a giddy little girl :banana:

or a dancing banana. Same thing! :mrgreen:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I have found my nirvana. 







That is all.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

this kinda reminds me of the joker when tjl got him......


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

All that was left :tu


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

all I can say is :jaw:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! Nice hit Lenny.

Enjoy them smokes Dylan!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> this kinda reminds me of the joker when tjl got him......


 Oh really, then youll love the one we just teamed up on lol


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Amazing! WOW! Unbelievable! Really cool!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

jessejava187 said:


> Oh really, then youll love the one we just teamed up on lol


?WE? you mean to tell me theres a bomb squad lurking here? maybe I should apply.:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

:clap2:Awesome, just Awesome.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

jessejava187 said:


> Oh really, then youll love the one we just teamed up on lol


can't wait to see the poor bastages post of devistation. :clap2::dude:



Team Fuente said:


> ?WE? you mean to tell me theres a bomb squad lurking here? maybe I should apply.:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


look no further.... there is a team by the name of team WA please fill out this for and pm to magnate.:beerchug:

name:
address:
puff handle:
are you nutz :dery/n):
are you willing to cause destruction and mayhem:boomy/n):
do you like cigars:smokey/n):


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just saw this. That is just a ridiculous hit :smoke2:

Lenny, you are the man. Dylan you are a gifted reviewer, no pun...LOL, Enjoy!!!


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

That's sneaking up on somebody like walking in on him in the kitchen with an apple pie...

Fantabulous bomb!


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

HOLY BOMB BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just unbelievable!


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

wow i would be happy with 1/10 of that bomb!!!!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

my gosh over 100 rg points in less than 24hrs!!! thanks for the kudos!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

came back by the thread to drool on the laptop again.


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

holy shit, that isnt even a bomb lol thats flatterning an entire country


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

.........................................................I don't check Puff for a day and a half and all hell breaks loose...........I can't even say wow to this because that wouldn't do it justice. Lenny, you may have been lurking in the deep water, but that is one heck of an impressive way to announce your arrival! Just when I thought I had seen it all, more destruction. Truly truly impressive! Congrats!:amen:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

holy shit.


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow Wow Wow!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Unreal...


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


>


That is epic. No other way to describe it. I'm probably sitting here with a dumb look on my face because my mind has been numbed by the sheer volume of epicness.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just remembered your apartment temperature problem post!

You better go get yourself a cooler and some freeze packs on the double before the CPS (Cigar Protection Services) comes and confiscates those abused sticks!!!

Edit - better known agency...LOL


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

That picture reminds me of pics I've seen of B-52's with all their armament laid out around them... Epic.

It's not bombing. It's going nuclear! Awesome hit, Lenny!

And Dylan, you better take good care of those smokes - sounds like there are plenty of folks more than willing to "lend a hand."


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Just remembered your apartment temperature problem post!
> 
> You better go get yourself a cooler and some freeze packs on the double before the CPS (Cigar Protection Services) comes and confiscates those abused sticks!!!
> 
> Edit - better known agency...LOL


The temp at my apartment is pretty on spot 69-72 without the freezer, I would never leave these beauties at any higher temp in fear of the CPS! :tongue:

It's my girlfriend's apartment that is the problem, 78 all day long with the AC at 72.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like she better move in with you, not vice versa.:spank:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Sounds like she better move in with you, not vice versa.:spank:


Haha, if my apartment was anywhere near as nice as her's, I would completely agree with you.

But hey, I like the fact that it gives me an excuse for a wine cooler :smoke:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Haha, if my apartment was anywhere near as nice as her's, I would completely agree with you.
> 
> But hey, I like the fact that it gives me an excuse for a wine cooler :smoke:


OK, but you better get that puppy tweaked out before you move, or I will call the CPS on you. LOL!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Respect. 

(Or rather, WOW!!)


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

i think you got bombed more cigars than i even own. or ever smoked lol defination of epic congrats man


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> i think you got bombed more cigars than i even own. or ever smoked lol defination of epic congrats man


I'm pretty sure Lenny doubled my collection with this nuke. :shock:

I think it was all in his elaborate plan to make me buy a wine cooler. Maybe he has a hook-up with Chasden and gets some commission? :r

Just kidding Lenny :tu
If anyone has any ideas of how to get him back for the damage he has caused me, feel free to PM me. :gossip:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Bwaaahaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> I'm pretty sure Lenny doubled my collection with this nuke. :shock:
> 
> I think it was all in his elaborate plan to make me buy a wine cooler. Maybe he has a hook-up with Chasden and gets some commission? :r
> 
> ...


Got to agree with a few others here, what you were bombed with I don't even come close to having that many cigars, yet alone the quality. Thank god I've never been bombed, cause if I was, well I simply do not have the space in the humidors to store them. I'd have to run out and buy another humidor. Although, I've actually been researching all weekend on a Vinotemp humidor.

Enjoy the sticks!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Got to agree with a few others here, what you were bombed with I don't even come close to having that many cigars, yet alone the quality. Thank god I've never been bombed, cause if I was, well I simply do not have the space in the humidors to store them. I'd have to run out and buy another humidor. Although, I've actually been researching all weekend on a Vinotemp humidor.
> 
> Enjoy the sticks!


yea i just got a treasuredome and still have a little room in it but that would have blown it to pieces. and i have no room for a winedor so it would have to be a coolidor that i really dont want to get cause i think i would go bankrupt trying to fill it lol. but yea deshank... definately gonna have to get something together to repay him. if you do let me know and ill get some goodies rounded up


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Hey Warren if you read this are you thinking what im thinking? lol


I missed this and no I'm not thinking at all but always open to suggestions. LMAO. :mischief::mischief::mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> this kinda reminds me of the joker when tjl got him......


ROTFLMAO. Nope, not there yet but another one could be arranged.









Lenny, that was a superb hit, done all by yourself from the shadows. Like your work mate!:nod:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow ... a bomb from one person the likes of which i've not seen before!
Congrats! Looks like you have plenty to keep you busy until those WOAM are aged.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy every other four-letter word!

That's unbelievable.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, Lenny, that's RG bump for sure.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Emdee said:


> holy shit, that isnt even a bomb lol thats flatterning an entire country


Shock and Awe! Or as at least one would say NUCULAR!! :yield:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

How are those WOAM's? I hear a lot about them, but can't get my hands on one.
Cheapest around here is $30 for a single. I'm very cautious about parting ways with anything above a crisp 20, if you know what I mean.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Son... Of... A.... Biiiiii....... :shock:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Son... Of... A.... Biiiiii....... :shock:


My thoughts exactly.
I couldn't fathom getting hit with that many.
I'd probably black out and go into a coma!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

ho-lee crap!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

kind words,THANK YOU THANK YOU:humble::humble::humble:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Holyyy Freakin WOW!!!

That is just unbelievable to send that many sticks to another BOTL! 

Simply Amazing Lenny! And great gift for ya Dylan!

I've seen huge assss bombs, but this was just quality and quantity all in one!! 

Hell, even I was in shock when I saw the pictures!! Way too many crazy generous BOTL out there! Why cant our president and congress be like this? They need to take notes from guys like Lenny! 

WOW again!


----------



## Fandango (Aug 27, 2010)

wow... generosity like that will be repaid in spades by the karmic gods


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

> Why cant our president and congress be like this?


That's kind of the problem. They are _extremely_ generous - with _your_ money.

That is an awesome hit! You'd get about a half that if I sent you my entire "collection"!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Lakeman said:


> That's kind of the problem. They are _extremely_ generous - with _your_ money.
> 
> That is an awesome hit! You'd get about a half that if I sent you my entire "collection"!


Haha.
With my entire "collection"... he'd get about 2 sticks


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Don;t know how I missed this, but better late than never. ll I can say is "HOLY S**T MAN" Im thinking about cancelling my R&R to Thailand and heading to Atlanta. Very nice, very nice.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ummmm excuse my french...but holly ****!!!. Oh my god...my mouth is watering over the Padrons. Look at the box sealed and not to smoke for 10 years....HOLLY SHHEETT!! Dude what was the total count of cigars??? 50?? And they are all very very good looking smokes. Oh I need to get some water to drink cause I may pass out.

Ahhh...just speechless.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

dark clouds are upoun you starbuck! starbuck......SStarbuck.....SSTTAArrbuucckk!.....SSSSTTTTAAARRRRBBBBBUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!! Im coming for you!:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Team Fuente said:


> dark clouds are upoun you starbuck! starbuck......SStarbuck.....SSTTAArrbuucckk!.....SSSSTTTTAAARRRRBBBBBUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!! Im coming for you!:mad2::mad2::mad2:


Very nice of you to give another BOTL something memories are made of. Truly awesome and great of you to do something like this. An RG is never enough but will have one sent your way ASAP.

One more time: *"WTG Lenny and Much Respect !"*:boink:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

:jaw:I just found this thread.... Might I just gasp out a feeble....










That was a spanking that everyone could enjoy!

Speaking of spankings that everyone could enjoy........










.

Kudos to you Lenny! :clap2:

*LARGE KUDOS*

to go along with your *LARGE ONIONS!!!!!!!!*

The audacity!!!!!! :rant:

:wink::yo: RG administered of course...

.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> dark clouds are upoun you starbuck! starbuck......SStarbuck.....SSTTAArrbuucckk!.....SSSSTTTTAAARRRRBBBBBUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!! Im coming for you!:mad2::mad2::mad2:


Oh jesus. Lenny I am getting PM's left and right about you man. Guys are telling me to run like crazy. I almost didn't leave the house for work today cause I have no idea what to expect.

My fellow BOTL. Please pray for me and my loved ones. Lenny has already told me this is going to be a nuke, not a bomb, and one that will go down into the history books. One that we will be telling for years on Puff. His plan is to make deeskank's incident look like daycare on a Wednesday. Every time I see him call my name like that above, I get cold chills, my hands start shaking, and I get very jumpy. Guys by the end of the week, I may no longer cease to exist on Puff yet alone this beautiful place we call Earth!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Godspeed Young Starbuck!

It was nice knowing you....




They say; "It will only hurt for a second"


Then mercifully, "Shock" will set in... :nod:


.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Oh jesus. Lenny I am getting PM's left and right about you man. Guys are telling me to run like crazy. I almost didn't leave the house for work today cause I have no idea what to expect.
> 
> My fellow BOTL. Please pray for me and my loved ones. Lenny has already told me this is going to be a nuke, not a bomb, and one that will go down into the history books. One that we will be telling for years on Puff. His plan is to make deeskank's incident look like daycare on a Wednesday. Every time I see him call my name like that above, I get cold chills, my hands start shaking, and I get very jumpy. Guys by the end of the week, I may no longer cease to exist on Puff yet alone this beautiful place we call Earth!


Starbuck - LOL have fun.

Fuente - serious props to you!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW! I cant wait to see this hit! Starbuck deserves a beating! :spank:

I cant post pictures yet since I'm not post eligible, but Starbuck and I had set up a trade and the guy sends me 3 Opus X sticks, a Cohiba and 5 other sticks!! So he could use some more ....:spank: 

It was nice knowing ya Starbuck! hahah! 

Team Fuente.......you are one scary a s s mo fo!


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Starbuck, I hope you're hastily building a bomb shelter!

Lenny - You are the absolute man with that epic bombing run. I tip my hat to you sir.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolutely ridiculous. Wow!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know I am still alive and doing well. Although it's been quiet, waaay too quiet for Lenny. It's like the calm before the storm. Starting to get a little nervous over here at the house. Finish up reinforcing the house tonight. Just pray to god it will withstand the initial blast.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i know this is a little older, but holy shit, holy crap, holy cow....



speachless......


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> dark clouds are upoun you starbuck! starbuck......SStarbuck.....SSTTAArrbuucckk!.....SSSSTTTTAAARRRRBBBBBUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!! Im coming for you!:mad2::mad2::mad2:


dayum! and you called him out! made him wait, thats awesome!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Absolutely amazing... That's all that can be said. Lenny is absolutely killing people. Those are my dream sticks! Enjoy brother!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

It is an oldie, but that is unreal, I had to throw RG at Team Fuente despite the age of the thread. That crap just made me have a happy day!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Absolutely amazing... That's all that can be said. Lenny is absolutely killing people. Those are my dream sticks! Enjoy brother!!!


Absolutely! I was just telling Sarge last night that I've never even seen a WOAM at a B&M or in-stock online.

CNN might as well follow Lenny around. If he even looks like he might be headed to the post office they could send out warnings because someone, somewhere, will end up with a giant crater where their mailbox used to be.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> dayum! and you called him out! made him wait, thats awesome!


Dude those words from Lenny haunted me for many many nights. I was literally curled up in the fetal position in bed scared to death. Those were some dark and scary times in my life a few months ago.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Dude those words from Lenny haunted me for many many nights. I was literally curled up in the fetal position in bed scared to death. Those were some dark and scary times in my life a few months ago.


He asked me to write your obit so if I can get a few details. Place of both, siblings ect,, Sorry bro been nice knowing you :tsk:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

smelvis said:


> He asked me to write your obit so if I can get a few details. Place of both, siblings ect,, Sorry bro been nice knowing you :tsk:


Lol good one Dave. Ive recovered from Lennys massive bomb a few months ago. The humidor is sitting nicely next to my other humidor and mini Wineador. All of the Padron sticks are aging nicely too!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

You are a lucky man and Lenny is truly generous!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Very very cool. Good luck waiting 2 years on that box (luckily you got some goodies to tide you over for a while). Lenny, you are the man.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The WOAM's have become one of my favorite smokes... I'm glad I got a few on hand so that I can save em. This bomb amazes me every time!


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

That's the most generous thing I've ever seen. :hail:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

+1 -- That's incredible. Enjoy!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm bumping this because I have been off the forum for a long time and this is still one of my favorite threads. I am sitting here finally smoking a WOAM and realized it was this thread and Dee's review that made me want to try one. Last year I had the natural and didnt care for it but I finally found the maduro. Awesome bomb again.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy crap! That is awesome! Wow... Wow... Wow... Very cool. Enjoy it!


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, new to Puff but this thread is sooooo cool. Just so happens I got a WOAM in a sampler and just smoked it last weekend after 10 months in the humi, I was blown away, think they're my new favs. Can only imagine what an aged one must be like. :smoke:


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

new puffer here and amazed at the community!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Haven't seen or heard from the bomber or bombee in some time. Just wondering how that box of WOAM are doing....


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

That is an AMAZING bomb....wow...I'm speechless.

Enjoy!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy cow! I've been missing some cool sh*t... 

Nice, Lenny - you just shut me up.


----------

